# Port FreeBSD to Amigaone X5000



## SteveG1 (Jan 17, 2018)

Would it be possible to find out about how much progress has been made on the FreeBSD port to the Amigaone X5000 in the last few months and if there is anything that I can do to help?


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 17, 2018)

It'd be better to ask this on freebsd-ppc@.


----------



## SteveG1 (Jan 17, 2018)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2018)

Why on earth would you want to replace AmigaOS? 
<--- Major Amiga fan 

https://www.freebsd.org/platforms/ppc.html


----------



## herrbischoff (Jan 18, 2018)

Yay! Another Amiga fan!  I concur, that would be akin to wanting to replace iOS on your iPhone. Wait, there actually are people...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2018)

I still have my old Amiga 500 (with A590), an Amiga 1200 and an Amiga 4000. I've used the 4000 and a 14K4 modem to get on the internet for the first time some time during the '90s. That was fun, downloaded AmiTCP from a local BBS, bought a book about TCP/IP, read it cover to cover and started configuring AmiTCP. 

But back on topic, I doubt anyone was or is working on porting FreeBSD to this board. The main focus of the PPC port appears to be old Apple PowerPC hardware. That makes sense, I'm sure there's a lot more of that hardware around.


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 18, 2018)

SirDice said:


> But back on topic, I doubt anyone was or is working on porting FreeBSD to this board. The main focus of the PPC port appears to be old Apple PowerPC hardware. That makes sense, I'm sure there's a lot more of that hardware around.


Somebody was working on porting FreeBSD to it at one point: https://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2016-01-2016-03.html#AmigaOne-X5000-Support


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2018)

That's somewhat unexpected. The AmigaOne has always been a bit of niche product.


----------



## SteveG1 (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes, work is being done on making FreeBSD run on the X5000. In fact, from what I hear, it runs nicely on it. It's not that I don't love AmigaOS, but I can't wait to try FreeBSD.

Does someone have an iPhone I can borrow?


----------

